# 55 gal- which filter?



## tommy1 (Jun 16, 2011)

What do you guys think is the best filter for a 55 gal?

i want something powerful as atm im having problems with water circulation and would like to avoid using powerheads if possible. 

Was thinking of a eheim 2075 but do you think that will be too much power for a 55?


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

What is your tank stocked with and what are you running now? The 2075 seems as though it would be quite a powerful filter on a 55g, but I don't have experience with it.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

tommy1 said:


> What do you guys think is the best filter for a 55 gal?
> 
> i want something powerful as atm im having problems with water circulation and would like to avoid using powerheads if possible.
> 
> Was thinking of a eheim 2075 but do you think that will be too much power for a 55?


I've been looking into filters for my 45 long I'm putting together. the 2075 has pretty bad reviews with alot of leaking reports. the 2217 or Rena xp3 is the route I will go as soon as I have spare money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy1 (Jun 16, 2011)

aquaman555 said:


> What is your tank stocked with and what are you running now? The 2075 seems as though it would be quite a powerful filter on a 55g, but I don't have experience with it.


Stocked with neons, rummy nose, rams, pair of apistos and few ottos. Currently I have a fuval 305 which just doesn't provide the circulation Im looking for.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ive been using a fluve 405 canister and i love it. But u hve small fish so u might (if u choose to go this route) get a special mesh to protect the fish from gettin sucked up in the input. The output circulated water pretty well. I tied a air pump hose at the end of the output and it throws the oxygen into the water. But im not expert i just like to try things from time to time. I personally like fluval products


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I've had 2 Eheims 2075 for almost a year now with no problems. The flow from a single one almost reaches the other side of my 48" tank. The flow does seem to degrade a bit faster then on my 2026s but 2075s are driving a very densely planted tank. I have no experience besides Eheims (not counting Finnex 360), so, I am not prejudiced at all . My 2026s go back about 10 years and I only had some minor maintenance issues that got taken care of by Eheim support free of charge even after the warranty period was way over. Both 2026 and 2075 are dead quite.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

my 2 cents...
Assuming this is heavily planted tank, I would aim for a GPH of 10x the water volume, or as close to it as you can get. I would also aim to get a filter with the largest filter volume as you can fit in your setup.

IMO, you can never over filter the water, the only concern would be too high of flow if you are trying to raise fry or small invertebrates.


----------



## tommy1 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for the responses.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

joshvito said:


> IMO, you can never over filter the water, the only concern would be too high of flow if you are trying to raise fry or small invertebrates.


Agreed.

I have used the Rena XP3 on an American cichlid tank, I liked the filter pretty well.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

xp3 or xp4.. easy to set up, and clean.... I've got a xp1 on my 20g and have had no problems... I've had hagen fluvals and they can become a problem, handle brakes easy, leaks and always had to buy a gasket, or new impeller.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm using a Rena XP3 on my planted 55g, but I'm also boosting the flow with small internal pumps to get a stronger circular current around the tank. (My XP3 is used and I had to replace the outflow with an aftermarket part; the original "jet" attachment would give higher velocity than the piece I've got on there. I use an XP3 with the jet attachment on a 75g cichlid tank without any extra equipment.) 

When in doubt, go for more power! And watch what media you use and its maintenance, that will make a big difference to the flow rate.


----------

